# Guys I don't want to go get my divorce paperwork



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

It's all ready for me to review and submit to my husband. I did not want this divorce despite the fact this clearly was never going to work. I can't bring myself to pull the trigger. I was supposed to call on Thursday to set up a time to go over there. I am paralyzed by the thought.

Kick me in the @ss please.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Think of going to get the papers as a root canal, it will hurt going into the chair, but after a while you will feel much better ;o)


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Good analogy!

I have been pretty irresponsible by having casual conversations with the soon to be ex. I don't think he's ready to have me out of his life despite the fact he wants out of the marriage. I am allowing myself to be strung along although I don't think that's his intent.

Even if he had some great epiphany, we've reached the event horizon of this marriage. My dad had to loan me money for the lawyer, all my friends and family know the last straw which was crap he was saying about my son and he has a long standing history of not being all that good to me. I would feel total shame and embarrassment to let this go on any further. I am a doormat and my friends and family are pretty sick of it. I don't blame them.


----------



## VLR (May 15, 2011)

It sounds as though life has moved at a pace that was too quick for you to keep up. I feel for you and have felt the same. 

If you did not pick up and follow through with the paperwork, what alternative would you pursue?

After you sign the papers, where do you go from here?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I can't deal with this paperwork. I realize ignoring the problem won't make it go away but I think I am secretly hoping that it will-like maybe he will forget he wanted a divorce.

:/


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

SC, if he wanted the divorce, why is he not the one filing and submitting to you? Maybe I missed a previous post of yours. :scratchhead:


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Ha, no you didn't. This is a very typical scenario in my marriage. Husband wants something then does NOTHING about it then here comes staircase taking care of everything. He wants the divorce, I went and got the lawyer and had it drawn up. He will get it and it will sit in his office until he loses it. He has to pay to file it, though. Screw that. I went to the lawyer because I would be sitting here until 2020 waiting for him to do it.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi staircase. In the midst of your post I had to laugh. Screw that...year 2020.

I can sooooooo relate I had to give my H sit down to review everything so we can file uncontested. I was tired of him avoiding the situation. So I have everything I need to file but I was too emotional today to contact the lawyer I know I have to but that is another step/confirmation marriage ending when I in my heart dont want it to but he put us in situation at this point that I have to ahhhhhh whatever the reason for anyone does not make this easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Today sucked. I got various messages from my stupid husband like "I know this is hard" and "I'm sorry you're hurting"

shut up and go f yourself. I am so not happy today.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Staircase, if you can not let him know you are hurting it would make him feel worse. I dont know but i think you should play it cool if you can. If you' re not in shape, try to get there. There is nothing that pisses a man off more than to see an his once love with someone else. The divorce will be final (if he gets his azz to signing it) so try to move on as if it was a relief to you to get rid of him - if that is what you feel. Makes me wonder though, why is he not in a hurry to sign it. You would think he would want to get that done. By the way, I don't like to see anyone mad but I like the fire in your post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Also, I hope that sh**t doesn't happen to me. Although my stbxw is pretty good about getting things done. I would hate to be strung along like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Maybe he will surprise me this one time and actually move a process along. He hasn't had a chance to drag anything out yet so I am holding on to a sliver of faith. I should be more of a cynical butthole and then I won't be disappointed all the time.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

staircase said:


> Today sucked. I got various messages from my stupid husband like "I know this is hard" and "I'm sorry you're hurting"
> 
> shut up and go f yourself. I am so not happy today.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Staircase I agree with brighter lite there have been a few comments you have made and I think heck yeah sending you a virtual high 5. I know there are a couple I have read thinking...wow she phrased up my inside thoughts so well. 

Hang in there u are a strong woman!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Hearing your situation love, my ex didn't ask for divirce but he everything but. Also during our marriage I did everything of that nature, so I went ahead and filed for divirce too, got womens aid and legal aid so not paying for anything. He's not contested because if he did he'd have to pay out. So my divorce papers stink! They make him out worse than he probably was lol.

Anyway, I've sworn my affidavit and am getting closer to decree nisi now YAY


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

He wanted me to have his friend's brother draw up our divorce. Ok sure that sounds like a great idea for me. Despite the fact this is the stupidest marriage ever, I still don't want it to be over. I'll be so much better when it's over though. It's like taking really gross medicine.

blech.


----------

